# Falla en placa de video, Rx 570 8gb, Phantom Gaming D



## Tatogroso (Nov 27, 2020)

Hola, tengo un problema con la GPU indicada en el título, paso a comentar lo que pasa y lo que he hecho hasta ahora:

_Cuando la coloco en la pc, booteando desde el Vga onboard, la pc arranca y el administrador de dispositivos reconoce que hay una segunda placa instalada, pero al intentar iniciar la pc con la Placa colocada en PCIe, la pc no inicia, giran los coolers de micro y gpu, pero el sistema operativo no levanta.

Entiendo que muchas veces esto se debe a un problema de bios así que procedí a iniciar desde la onboard nuevamente y miré el gpuz. Este programa indica que la Gpu es de 4gb.
Desarme la placa, revisé las memorias, busqué en la web los códigos que aparecen en las mismas, y son de 8gb. Por lo tanto entiendo que la placa ha sido mal flasheada.
Después de buscar un rato, descargué la Bios de 8gb de TechpowerUp y reemplacé la que tenía, pero sin ningún buen resultado, la pc sigue sin iniciar cuando selecciono a la gráfica dedicada como primaria.
Al revisar la Bios que descargué e instalé en la GPU, desde un archivo de texto, veo que en una parte dice
" ASROCK_POLARIS20_D00033_RX570_A1_G5_8GB_MINING\con fig"

Ante esta situación tengo varias consultas:

1_ ¿Será esa bios para una version "Mining" de la Rx 570, y eso impide que la maquina inicie por un problema de incompatibilidad?
2_ ¿Puede ser que haya un integrado fallando en la placa, que permite que la vea como secundaria, pero cuando inicio desde pcie, el sistema no inicie?
3_ ¿Hay algún sitio además de TechpowerUp desde el cual pueda descargar bios para la placa que tengo?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!

PD: probé la GPU en distintas máquinas, con distintas fuentes, ninguna inicia. En la máquina donde hago las pruebas probé otras gpu por pcie, no tuve inconvenientes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 27, 2020)

1) puede ser, pero eso desconozco

2) puede ser, eso seria revisar bien, pero por lo que dices puede que no inicie por problemas en la memoria u otra cosa

3) busca en la pagina oficial de la placa, si o si tiene que haber algun apartado de soporte para actualizar la bios.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 27, 2020)

Hola Dj, gracias por responder! Lo mejor sería dar con una Bios default de mi placa de video, pero no logro encontrarla en la web para sacarme la 1er duda. 
Con respecto a comprobar memorias, etc, no es necesario, porque probé la placa en 3 pcs y en ninguna da video desde ningún puerto.
Sobre la página oficial de Asrock para descargar la bios, la verdad es que parece que no tienen la bios disponible para descarga . . . no se puede creer, pero es así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2020)

Y cual es la marca de la placa de video????


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 27, 2020)

Hola Doc, se me pasó ese dato, es una Asrock Rx 570 8gb, Phantom Gaming D.


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 28, 2020)

Mirate esto, por ahi te ayuda..












	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 28, 2020

Si ves el video y la bios la bajaste de TechpowerUp, cuando el autor verifica si es la que corresponde, se da cuenta que si bien decia para placas de 8 GB en realidad era para placas de 4 GB.

Tendrias que verificarla.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Hola Cyver, vi ambos y varios otros. Hice la verificación de bios antes de flashear. Entiendo que la bios que está programada ahora es la correcta. Sin embargo el equipo no bootea desde la placa dedicada, a pesar de que puedo verla en el administrador de dispositivos cuando inicio por la integrada. Me da a pensar que no es un problema de Bios, pero no se donde más buscar. Por eso estoy pidiendo ayuda, alguien que la tenga clara con electrónica o que ya haya hecho reparaciones en GPU que me pueda dar un par de tips de dónde buscar la falla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Por que no revisas la configuracion del bios de la PC?
En algunas suele ser un poco enrredado seleccionar otra placa diferente de la onboard para que bootee.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Hola Doc, cuando pongo otra gpu en esa pc inicia perfectamente, y esa placa en otras pc, no inicia. Es algo que está mal en la placa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok. A mí me ha sucedido algo muy parecido (con otro tipo de placas) por incompatibilidad de versiones del bus PCI, pero lo tuyo es muy raro por que YO te entendí que si booteabas con dos placas, la con falla y la on-board, la PC booteaba y el Windos te reconocía las dos.
O entendí cualquier cosa??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 28, 2020



Tatogroso dijo:


> _Cuando la coloco en la pc, booteando desde el Vga onboard, la pc arranca y el administrador de dispositivos reconoce que hay una segunda placa instalada, pero al intentar iniciar la pc con la Placa colocada en PCIe, la pc no inicia, giran los coolers de micro y gpu, pero el sistema operativo no levanta.


A esto me refería.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Claro, creo que los estás entendiendo bien, no me sale explicarlo mejor jajajaja. Desde ya gracias por seguir participando en el tema!

Inicio la Pc, entro a la bios, pongo como gráfica primaria la integrada, carga el sistema operativo, voy al administrador de dispositivos, veo 2 placas.
Reinicio la pc, entro a la bios, pongo como gráfica primaria la del Pcie, reinicio la pc, no arranca . . . giran los coolers, pero no bootea.
La GPU en otras pcs hace lo mismo, es la Gpu, tiene algún problema que impide que cargue el sistema operativo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> La GPU en otras pcs hace lo mismo, es la Gpu, tiene algún problema que impide que cargue el sistema operativo.


Es que ahí está el problema:
1- hardware no es por que ni siquiera entraría al BIOS si lo fuera. La PC bootea OK pero el SO tiene problema para iniciar con un video diferente (típico de Windoze...que supongo será el 10 "pedido prestado").

2-software no es, por que el S.O. la detecta OK (supongo) cuando arranca con la on-board, y además le has flasheado el bios correcto a la placa (cosa que YO no hubiera hecho aún).

3-el problema se repite en todas las PC que has probado, pero todas arrancan bien hasta que deben cargar el S.O. (en todas es el mismo S.O.???)

Como primer paso, YO bajaría una imagen de Linux que corra desde CD o pendrive y bootearía la PC con ella para ver que sucede....a ver si logramos video.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Bueno, sos el 1ero en días, que me da una idea. Para cerrar la idea y capitalizar la información valiosa que me estás dando, si tuviera algún capacitor, subfuente, transistor, resistencia, etc etc, que no funcione, quemados o en corto, no podría entrar a la bios cuando la conecto como placa secundaria?

A lo mejor no fui claro con esto, lo sumo ahora, cuando selecciono la placa dedicada como primaria para iniciar, no puedo entrar a la Bios ehh, no es que llego a la pantalla de carga de Windows, no me muestra la Bios, tampoco tengo mouse o teclado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Cuando el corto está en un sector genérico de la placa , con solo insertar la placa ya se apaga la PC (por protección) , sino la PC arranca , la detecta y le carga los drivers , ahí cuando pone a funcionar la parte con el corto viene el problema ¿Capishe?


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 28, 2020)

Hiciste un reset de la bios cuando cambiaste las placas? Me paso algo parecido con una placa de mi hijo, una R7 SAPPHIRE 260X, la mother una FM2A88M Extreme4+,  el micro un A10 con una R7 onboard y la otra R7 externa, por default la mother las ponia en dual graphics y no levantaba, cada vez que actualizaba los drivers lo mismo. Lo que haciamos era, despues de cualquier cambio en el hard, le hacia un reset al bios y ningun drama.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Gracias a todos. El tema es que a la Gpu ya la he probado en diferentes cpus, con distintas motherboards, en ninguna puedo entrar a la bios de la mother cuando la establezco como tarjeta grafica primaria, la pc prende, pero no arranca. No tengo acceso a teclado, ni mouse ni a la bios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> El tema es que a la Gpu ya la he probado en diferentes cpus, con distintas motherboards, *en ninguna puedo entrar a la bios de la mother cuando la establezco como tarjeta grafica primaria, la pc prende, pero no arranca*. No tengo acceso a teclado, ni mouse ni a la bios.


Pero eso es completamente incoherente!!!
Así que si la ponés para que arranque te traba todo, pero si arranca primero la otra no hay ningun problema????
Y en todas las PC pasa lo mismo???
    

Cual es el motherboard de tu PC con problemas con esta placa de video???

*PD:* Estas cambiando el cable de video a la RX cuando reiniciás luego de configurar el BIOS, no??

Lo otro que puede ser (no me la creo) es un problema con la fuente al estar como primaria, que active algo y el consumo mate la fuente de la PC que estando como secundaria no sucede    . Habrá que leer en la web de AMD a ver que cuentan...

Acá hay algo de la fuente:





						[SOLVED] - Installed a new RX 570, PC doesn't boot or show display
					

Yes, this seems to be a very common question when googled. So far, everything I have tried doesn't work.   So I am using an older Dell desktop(XPS X8700-1880BLK) that I purchased about 6-7Years ago. It still works great, I started getting into some video editing, figured I'd upgrade the GPU for...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				








						[SOLVED] - PC won't POST with my new RX 570 installed, but ok without GPU
					

Hi. So I recently bought a Gigabyte RX 570 and an EVGA 500 BV. But after installing them, my PC won't boot/POST. The lights and fans of the GPU and motherboard are on though. Then I removed the GPU from the PCIE slot and the PC boots just fine. I tried disabling the onboard graphics and setting...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				



y acá de los foros de AMD:





						When I install my RX 570, my PC won't start.
					

So, I recently acquired a RX 570 Strix OC 4GB, but i cant get my pc do start when i plug it in the morther board.  I've tried many solutions but none have worked so far.  Here is what happens, my actual Gpu card is a GTX750 TI it works whit or whitout it, but when i put the RX570 in the pc wont...




					community.amd.com
				




y hay maaaassssss:


			https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=RX+570+PC+doesn%27t+boot


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Si, hay un montón, jajajajaja, un montón de problemas similares, pero la mayoría termina teniendo la falla en otro componente, aca lo que falla es la GPU, la estoy probando en puras Mothers nuevas, con bios actualizadas, con fuentes potentes, de 600W para arriba, de Marca. En esos equipos hay actualmente Gpus más potentes que la Rx570, sin embargo con esta no arrancan . . . No son los equipos, es la Gpu. Lo que no logro identificar es cuál es el problema. 
La Tarjeta es la Asrock Rx 570 8gb Phantom Gaming D
La Bios instalada es la siguiente: ASRock RX 570 VBIOS    Como verán, en la página indica que es para la Phantom Gaming X   . . .  pero es lo más parecido que conseguí a mi placa, ya que la que aparece como Phantom gaming D  de 8GB (mi placa), en realidad es una Bios de 4gb. Aún así intenté instalarla, pero no anduvo. Por lo cual volví a la de 8gb.

Las Motherboards en las que la he probado son Gigabyte AB350 , Aorus X370 y una Asus de Ddr3. Sin resultados.

"*PD:* Estas cambiando el cable de video a la RX cuando reiniciás luego de configurar el BIOS, no??" , jajajajaaj, con todo respeto me causó un poco de gracia la pregunta. Si, cambio el cable a la placa dedicada. Pero no es un tema de señal porque la pc no bootea, no llego ni a la bios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2020)

Y que sucede si le conectas el cable de video a la RX cuando arranca como secundaria??
Podes configurar que se vea algo???
Por que hay algunos que dicen que si el monitor no soporta la resolucion nativa de la placa, esta clava el arranque.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 28, 2020)

Buena pregunta, a ver . .


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Buenas a todos, vengo a actualizar la situación. Conseguí otro monitor, conecté la gráfica como secundaria, la pc inicia. Cuando miro la gráfica con el Gpu Z, sale memoria Micrón, cuando en realidad tiene memoria Hynix, claramente no es la Bios correcta. Pero no tengo idea de cómo conseguir la Bios que necesito, no hay ninguna en techpowerup para mi modelo. 
Lo otro que se me ocurre, es que por lo que leí, las bios de esta tarjeta, vienen con compatibilidad para todos los chips de memoria, quias podría editarse la Bios, sacar los datos de las otras memorias y dejar sólo los de Hynix. Capaz estoy flasheando hard, jajajaja. Pero a esta altura todo lo que se me ocurre parecen disparates.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Conseguí otro monitor, conecté la gráfica como secundaria, la pc inicia.


Ahá....yyyy?????
Que pasa????
Podes poner video en el otro monitor??? Ver películas o un juego que requiera procesamiento de la gpu???
Funciona bien la placa como secundaria o solo arranca la PC y nada mas????
Tenes que dejarte de hacer historias raras con las memorias y el bios de la gpu!! Eso puede importar si la placa no permite hacer nada, pero si como secundaria funciona ok entonces hay que buscar otra cosa.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

No no, no da video, la veo en el administrador de dispositivos. Lo único que comprobé es que conectada como placa secundaria, deja iniciar la pc, la reconoce el administrador de dispositivos, pero no levanta, no da imagen. Cuando miro los datos en el GPU Z indica que la memoria es Micrón, pero en realidad es Hynix.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> No no, no da video, la veo en el administrador de dispositivos. Lo único que comprobé es que conectada como placa secundaria, deja iniciar la pc, la reconoce el administrador de dispositivos, pero no levanta, no da imagen.


Si sucede eso y no podes configurar nada para que dé video....tirá la placa a la basura.
Ya te dije que las memorias no importan: si tiene algun problema de hard/soft el gpuz puede reportar cualquier verdura.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Tirarla es facil, ubicar el problema es el tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Tirarla es facil, ubicar el problema es el tema.


Sin información técnica no es un "tema", es una adivinanza. Y aparte de eso debes tener las herramientas necesarias para trabajar sobre ese hard.

Leíste el tema ese de que esa placa no daba video ni booteaba la PC por que la resolución del monitor no estaba soportada por la placa??


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Si, pro la probé en mas de un monitor, sin drivers en la motherboard. La configuración de Resolución es super básica, 1024 a 60hz. 
Con respecto a lo de la adivinanza, yo no lo veo tan así. Me parece que si doy con la Bios que se corresponde exactamente con mi modelo de GPU, puede levantar, lamentablemente no se cómo dar con ella.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Me parece que si doy con la Bios que se corresponde exactamente con mi modelo de GPU, puede levantar, lamentablemente no se cómo dar con ella.


La bios que se corresponde debe ser la que trajo de fábrica, a menos que la placa sea usada y ya la hayan manipulado para pisarle el bios original.
Por eso te dije antes que no se para que tocaste el bios de la gpu...


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Otro dato, reviso la bios que tiene cargada la placa con el Editor de Bios, indica que tiene como Sub Vendor el 1849 y como código de modelo el 5001 . . . Phantom Gaming  . . . "X RX 580 oc" . . . Claramente no es la Bios de esta GPU

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 29, 2020

La cambié porque asumí que la Bios fue cambiada, ya que la que estaba instalada era una BIos de 4gb y la Placa es de 8 gb!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> La cambié porque asumí que la Bios fue cambiada, ya que la que estaba instalada era una BIos de 4gb y la Placa es de 8 gb!


Y funcionaba antes con 4 Gb o no funcionaba??
La otra solución posible es buscar al que te vendió la RX y metérsela..........en el bolsillo.


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

No funcionaba. Me la regalaron porque no funcionaba. Claramente ya le han pegado una buena toqueteada. Una posibilidad es que se hayan puesto a "jugar" con las frecuencias, la placa crasheó, cuando intentaron flashearla no encontraron la Bios que corresponde y lo mas cercano fue la de 4gb. Como vos decís, esto es adivinanza, pero no me importa tanto lo que hicieron como conseguir la Bios adecuada. Conoces algún sitio de descarga de Bios que no sea techpowerup?


----------



## J2C (Nov 29, 2020)

Digo yo, y si probas de conseguir la bios en el fabricante de dicha placa?, no se, se me ocurrio


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Conoces algún sitio de descarga de Bios que no sea techpowerup?





J2C dijo:


> Digo yo, y si probas de conseguir la bios en el fabricante de dicha placa?, no se, se me ocurrio


Hace rato le dije.
Mandale un email al fabricante pidiendo el bios exacto que necesitas, y despues segui haciendo cag...cambios en las configuraciones


----------



## J2C (Nov 29, 2020)

DJ T3 en temas de computación siempre fui a buscar bios y drivers primero al fabricante, después si he ido por ahi muchas ves pero lo primero es el original.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Claro, eso seria lo ideal, pero se ve de quien consulta que se salteo esa parte...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Creo que comentó que no había bios en la web de Asrock. No sé en la web AMD si habrá algo...al menos un bios de referencia... pero eso lo deben licenciar a los fabricantes.
En techpowerup hay un bios AMD para la RX 570 de 4Gb. Yo instalaría ese para ver si arranca. El de 8Gb dice que no está verificado...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Creo que busco en la web, pero la sugerencia es que se comunique, tanto via email, u otros medios mas directos.
Lo ideal seria que algun generoso que tenga la misma placa original (sin mod), pueda hacer un dump y compartirla


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Gracias a todos, como bien explicó uno de ustedes, lo 1ero que hice fue ir a las páginas de asrock y amd, pero en ninguna en contré la Bios correspondiente. Acto seguido fui a techpowerup y probé con las que encontré ahí que me parecieron más compatibles, mientras esperaba que me contesten personas que tienen la misma GPU que yo. 
Hace unas horas recibí una bios de una placa identica a la mía, la instale, lamentablemente el problema continúa exactamente igual, vuelvo a relatarlo de forma breve.
La Gpu está puesta en la motherboard, mientras se inicia con la Gráfica integrada como tarjeta principal, tengo video en el monitor conectado a la integrada, pero no tengo video en el 2do monitor, que es el que está conectado a la gráfica dedicada. 
Cuando selecciono a la tarjeta dedicada como gráfica primaria, la pc enciende, pero no bootea, no se reinicia, no se apaga, simplemente no bootea.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Cuando selecciono a la tarjeta dedicada como gráfica primaria, la pc enciende, pero no bootea, no se reinicia, no se apaga, simplemente no bootea.


Y si desactivás completamente la onboard, hace lo mismo??
El bios de tu motherboard es UEFI o de los comunes??


----------



## Tatogroso (Nov 29, 2020)

Es de las comunes. Desactivando la on board pasa lo que dije al principio, no bootea la máquina.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Tatogroso dijo:


> Es de las comunes


Bueno...por ahí encontré un post que dice que esa placa está preparada para trabajar con BIOS UEFI y si se va a usar en una que no tiene este bios hay que flashearle unos de techpowerup que le permite funcionar en bios no-uefi.
Ahí daban los links pero no les dí mucha bola. Buscalo por si es eso...


----------

